# Moving onto DIVF



## moss (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help. My  question is when do we move on to DIVF. I have just had my third cycle of DIUI and sadly it didnt work. I know it does work. Our second attempt worked but I sadly miscarried. We have a reveiw consultion in a couple of weeks but my head is all over the place at the moment 
So should we move on to DIVF or carry on with DIUI? What do you think?

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello Sarah, I only had three attempts at DIUI all on a natural cycle.. so no drugs.. I moved onto DIVF after that.. It was just a personal choice as i felt that it wasnt ever going to work.. As it happens DIVF hasnt worked for us yet but its a long story so i wont go into that...

Their are plenty of ladies who DIUI has worked for on the 3rd and 4th attempt.. Many are on the Donor sperm board and im sure will be along to give you further help and advice..

Best of luck..

Bronte xxxx


----------



## moss (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks Bronte

For my DIUI I have been on clomid. At the moment we are self funding but the NHS will pay for our first IVF. My head is all over the place at them moment!


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear your having a rough time hunny..   Have you thought about coming on to the Anyone using Donor sperm thread.. The girls are all lovely..

Bronte xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hello Moss and welcome 

I really am so sorry to hear of your m/c and recent BFN   It really is all up to you re: moving onto IVF. Some people (and their Dr's) believe you have a good chance of pregnancy within 6 cycles of IUI and stick it out, others go to IVF sooner as the success rate is higher, but of course, it is more expensive .... unless you're having NHS tx, that is  Could you have a few paid cycles of IUI while you wait for your NHS IVF, or can you start your IVF asap?

Come and join us on the donor sperm thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=128120.0

Marie xxx


----------



## moss (Dec 4, 2006)

I spoke to my DRs after the miscarriage about the NHS paying for DIUI but they said they will only fund for one DIVF. I need to find out how long we have to wait for IVF and i suppose carry on with IUI. Its worked once surely it can again?
Thanks for your support
Sarah


----------



## witchandchips (Feb 24, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your m/c Sarah.
It's a really hard decision to make, and we are on the same dilemma.
Natural IUI worked for us on the 4th attempt last time round.

We're trying again now. We had just 6 samples of sibling sperm, and have so far used 3, all BFN.
Wondering whether and when to switch to IVF, but scared of the needles, the expense, the drugs, the invasiveness. Not totally sure whether we'd really go IVF at all if it comes to it.
We'll probably have a 4th try at natural IUI and keep our fingers and toes crossed - it worked before so why not again??

Are you having any problems getting hold of sperm, because if not, what's to stop you just carrying on for a bit longer?

I guess you just have to work out what gets to you more, the waiting / countdown effect of sample by sample IUI, or the High tech and cost of IVF.

Hope you sort your head out.

W&C x


----------

